# Know Small Equines? Think Again



## ponymanSF (Jul 13, 2013)

Enjoy this compilation we made of ponies and minis in competition in California:


----------



## izmepeggy (Jul 14, 2013)

oh my gosh!!!! LOVED IT. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## ponymanSF (Jul 14, 2013)

Glad you enjoyed it


----------



## Debby - LB (Jul 14, 2013)

Love that! thank you so much


----------



## ponymanSF (Jul 14, 2013)

You are most welcome


----------



## paintponylvr (Jul 16, 2013)

I enjoyed it before and enjoyed it again.

Thanks for posting it!


----------



## Tab (Jul 17, 2013)

So cool!


----------



## RockemSockem (Aug 18, 2013)

loved this video.


----------



## Melinda Dean (Aug 22, 2013)

Thanks for putting a smile on my face!!


----------



## ponymanSF (Aug 23, 2013)

Thanks so much, glad you are enjoying the video


----------



## jeanniecogan (Dec 10, 2013)

Thanks for putting a smile on my face too. really cool.


----------



## fourluckyhorseshoes (Dec 10, 2013)

Very cute and I love the music.


----------



## MissysMum (Feb 21, 2014)

Brilliant!


----------



## Marty (Mar 18, 2014)

Excellent!


----------



## eagles ring farm (Mar 20, 2014)

loved it


----------



## Danielleee (Mar 30, 2014)

Awesome!


----------

